# Acrylic Brackets for TMC GroBeams



## Plunket (3 Jan 2014)

Hi all 

Just wanted to share an idea that I've been playing with....

I've decided to re-scape my old 4 x 2 x 1.5 ft stock tank and wanted to try something new lighting-wise.  I've got four GroBeam 600 strips, but wanted a new, neat way of mounting them to the tank itself.  I can't suspend them, but have brace bars at the end of the tank, and wanted something that would just support the lights on the brace bar, but with the lights at the right height above the water.
Found an old piece of 10mm clear acrylic and with a bit of drilling and cutting came up with this:
 
 
 
 
The two rails with the lights are joined at the end by two short pieces of the TMC cross link bars that are part of their mms mounting system - this makes the whole frame really stable so that it can be slid to the back when I'm working in the tank, or even lifted off entirely when required.
The lights sit about 5" clear of the water which seems about right, but the brackets could be made taller if the lights need to be higher.....
The design as it is will only really work on tanks that have brace bars on the ends, but could be adapted to include a bridge in the base for resting on the rim if required.

Comments welcome 

Now just need to get that scaping done!


----------



## Alastair (3 Jan 2014)

They look fantastic mate. Very very nice


----------



## darren636 (3 Jan 2014)

Looks like a nice little problem solver


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

Nice mate nice,  well done nothing more satisfying than when your ideas and fabrication turn out that tidy


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Jan 2014)

The Business! Well done


----------



## Phlash (3 Jan 2014)

That looks great, better than many commercial stands.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plunket (4 Jan 2014)

> Nice mate nice,  well done nothing more satisfying than when your ideas and fabrication turn out that tidy


 
Yes, always gotta tinker with stuff


----------

